# ebuild для проекта INSTEAD

## zerbino

Просьба оказать помощь с ebuild для проекта INSTEAD.

INSTEAD -- платформа для текстовых (и не только) квестов и различных игр класса адвенчер и иже с ними (http://instead.syscall.ru).

Для INSTEAD существует простой ebuild, но я хочу добавить некоторые возможности.

1. INSTEAD может компилироваться с (lua51 | lua52 | luajit).

2. INSTEAD может компилироваться с (sdl | sdl2).

3. INSTEAD может компилироваться с (gtk2 | gtk3).

4. docs являются необязательными.

5. Есть два варианта компилирования INSTEAD -- (configure,make,make install | cmake).

Ниже приведён существующий ebuild.

Подскажите, как можно добавить в него пункты 1-5?

Спасибо

instead-2.0.3.ebuild 

```

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

inherit cmake-utils games

DESCRIPTION="INSTEAD quest engine"

HOMEPAGE="http://instead.sf.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${PN}_${PV}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="MIT"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="gtk3 +iconv sdl2 lua51 lua52 luajit"

DEPEND="||

    (

    lua51? ( =dev-lang/lua-5.1* )

    lua52? ( =dev-lang/lua-5.2* )

    luajit? ( =dev-lang/luajit-2* )

    )

    

    sdl2? ( media-libs/libsdl2

   media-libs/sdl2-mixer

   media-libs/sdl2-image

   media-libs/sdl2-ttf )

    !sdl2? ( media-libs/libsdl

   media-libs/sdl-mixer

   media-libs/sdl-image

   media-libs/sdl-ttf )

    gtk3? ( x11-libs/gtk+:3 )

    !gtk3? ( x11-libs/gtk+:2 )

    iconv? ( virtual/libiconv )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_configure() {

    mycmakeargs=(

   -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=""

   -DBINDIR=${GAMES_BINDIR}

   -DDATADIR=${GAMES_DATADIR}/${PN}

   -DSHAREDIR=${GAMES_DATADIR}/${PN}

   -DDOCDIR=${GAMES_DATADIR}/doc/${PN}

   -DICONDIR=/usr/share/pixmaps

   -DMANDIR=/usr/share/man

   -DDESKTOPDIR=/usr/share/applications

   $(cmake-utils_use_with gtk3 GTK3)

   $(cmake-utils_use_with !gtk3 GTK2)

   $(cmake-utils_use_with sdl2 SDL2)

   $(cmake-utils_use_with iconv ICONV)

    )

    cmake-utils_src_configure

}

src_compile() {

    cmake-utils_src_compile

}

src_install() {

    cmake-utils_src_install

}

```

----------

## TigerJr

Считаю что вам следует ознакомиться с документацией

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/ebuild-writing/

----------

